# Insurance company



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The majority of insurance adjusters and related fire forensic folks have _no idea_ of electrical physics ,and/or electrical incendiary quantifiers which _ARE THEIR JOB_ ...... demand load calcs , dedicated circuitry or the utterly _dog brained_ reality of having _'10 pounds of potatoes in a 5 pound electrical sack'_ completely alludes and befuddles them Kyle 

~CS~


----------



## KyleG87 (May 8, 2016)

chicken steve said:


> The majority of insurance adjusters and related fire forensic folks have _no idea_ of electrical physics ,and/or electrical incendiary quantifiers which _ARE THEIR JOB_ ...... demand load calcs , dedicated circuitry or the utterly _dog brained_ reality of having _'10 pounds of potatoes in a 5 pound electrical sack'_ completely alludes and befuddles them Kyle
> 
> ~CS~


Well we done the load calculation on the home and theoretically a 100 amp panel would serve the house ! And in the words of an inspector with 30 plus years inspecting under his belt " the 100 amp would be sufficient but you better not hook a Christmas tree up " ! I mean it was literally that close to being to much for the 100 amp service it wasn't funny ! And they took almost 3 months to pay me ! 


Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

A big 10-4 Kyle 

what i would encourage you to get your head around is, the insurance cabals entire modus operandi orbits plausible deniability 

I.E.~ _'It's the other guys fault'_ 

being i've been caught up in that dog pony show, i'm rather vocal about them & learned to interact with them accordingly....

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I rewired an old shack that was built in the 50's that had fire and smoke damage. The insurance company wanted it wired back to the same. They didn't want a permit pulled because then it would have had to be wired to today's code. I couldn't even put in a smoke detector.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

99cents said:


> I rewired an old shack that was built in the 50's that had smoke damage. The insurance company wanted it wired back to the same. They didn't want a permit pulled because then it would have had to be wired to today's code. I couldn't even put in a smoke detector.


I pull permits when required to,period.

~CS~


----------



## KyleG87 (May 8, 2016)

chicken steve said:


> A big 10-4 Kyle
> 
> what i would encourage you to get your head around is, the insurance cabals entire modus operandi orbits plausible deniability
> 
> ...


Believe me by the time I finished the job and after writing 3 reports I was very vocal with that adjuster ! He actually called me one day after we had already had a few rounds over that house and asked me to write him a report an what I thought caused the fire ! So I took it upon myself to have fun with it ! This is word for word my "REPORT" I believe the fire was caused when a insulator behind the buss failed due to time and heat . This is solely my opinion as a electrician , and if you would like a more detailed and legitimate report I urge you to contact a state fire Marshall . 

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> I pull permits when required to,period.
> 
> ~CS~


That's what I told the insurance company. They said a permit wasn't required. I phoned the inspection authority and they said they didn't like it but it was considered a repair job, therefore no permit. The panel had to be replaced. Most of the wiring was still intact.


----------



## KyleG87 (May 8, 2016)

99cents said:


> I rewired an old shack that was built in the 50's that had fire and smoke damage. The insurance company wanted it wired back to the same. They didn't want a permit pulled because then it would have had to be wired to today's code. I couldn't even put in a smoke detector.


If you didn't pull perments your a fool ! Especially when dealing with insurance companies ! They always look for a way to get out of paying , and will throw waste no time throwing you under the bus. If something happens and you didn't pull inspections it's on you ! A very wise man once told me that inspection fee is the cheapest insurance you will ever buy ! 


Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If you ever see a sign that says "Do not feed the peacocks" then don't feed the mother****ers. I was in Hawaii at a park and this old lady was feeding one some chips, signs were posted and they were clear, don't feed the ****ing peacocks. When the chips ran out they gave that old lady a beat-down and did not stop until every orifice was checked and they were convinced she was wasn't holding anything else.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

KyleG87 said:


> I done a fire job , and the insurance company sent one of their people to go over damage as expected . So when I get the report it says to install a 100 amp panel ! And I shook my head and literally had to write a report as to why the home needed a 200 amp panel ! Well this is the 200 amp 40 space panel I installed ! And I won't be working with that company anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the companies fault or the owners fault? Maybe the cheap asssed owner only had minimum coverage. Why would you be mad at the insurance co when it is the homeowners fault?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> Is this the companies fault or the owners fault? Maybe the cheap asssed owner only had minimum coverage. Why would you be mad at the insurance co when it is the homeowners fault?


Actually, insurance adjusters get brownie points for scrimping -- regardless of the policy coverage.

There is no connection between the two.

The fellows hired as insurance adjusters make their mark by haggling, delaying, and ducking expenses.

They are never hired on the basis of any knowledge of construction, engineering -- or anything else.

It's the kind of slot a college degree in Social Justice results in.


----------

